

Obama: 'We tortured some folks' - ors
http://www.politico.com/story/2014/08/john-brennan-torture-cia-109654.html

======
higherpurpose
I hear that since he admitted it, he's now legally bound to investigate and
prosecute the people involved. Is that true?

